# 28mm/1.8 USM



## Civius (Jan 31, 2011)

Any rumors whether 28mm/1.8 USM is getting an update? It's pretty old, isn't it? I was looking for a fast prime in the 24-30mm range and the guy in the shop said that the aforementioned lens has very bad availability.


----------



## Admin US West (Jan 31, 2011)

Civius said:


> Any rumors whether 28mm/1.8 USM is getting an update? It's pretty old, isn't it? I was looking for a fast prime in the 24-30mm range and the guy in the shop said that the aforementioned lens has very bad availability.



Camera shops tend to claim unavailability for items they don't stock in hopes that you will go for something they do stock, usually at a higher price. Check out Amazon.com, 8 sellers there have them in stock.


----------



## ablearcher (Jan 31, 2011)

I had a hard time finding one in stock about a year ago when I was shopping for it (Alberta). Ended up ordering from a store in another city. Now I got a 35L and decided to sell the 28mm. Still having a hard time finding a buyer. Trouble is - the Canadian price is/was way too high comparing to the US. Other than that it is a nice lens.


----------



## Logan (Apr 30, 2014)

ablearcher said:


> I had a hard time finding one in stock about a year ago when I was shopping for it (Alberta). Ended up ordering from a store in another city. Now I got a 35L and decided to sell the 28mm. Still having a hard time finding a buyer. Trouble is - the Canadian price is/was way too high comparing to the US. Other than that it is a nice lens.



still trying to sell your 28 1.8? i live in BC and i will buy it if you dont mind shipping COD or something and you arent asking too much. pm me or email me lavoie.caATgmailDOTcom


----------



## eninja (May 5, 2014)

Civius said:


> Any rumors whether 28mm/1.8 USM is getting an update? It's pretty old, isn't it? I was looking for a fast prime in the 24-30mm range and the guy in the shop said that the aforementioned lens has very bad availability.



+ 1

I also got this lens. Its my only lens. I love 28mm focal length - wide, but not too wide. I wish they made a 28mm F1.4. 

When I bought this in Dec 2012, the sales guy also told me, they don't have stock and the one i got is the last one from their Canon supplier. Idk whats that imply. - From Singapore btw.


----------



## Sporgon (May 5, 2014)

Interestng looking at the date of the OP. Three years on this lens is still easy to find in Europe - everyone has one in stock. 

It's actually much better than on line reviews give it credit for. These reviews have destroyed the second hand value.


----------

